# A site an hour or 2 from Bilbao



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We will be sailing and making our first trip abroad on Nov 11

We would like a nice site with EHU an hour or two out of Bilbao heading south toward Gibraltar...any ideas ??

And also a nice site close enough to Gibraltar for us to visit Gibraltar 
as I know MHs are not allowed in.

Thanks


DJM & Jan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We use Camping Sureuropa for Gibraltar. See MHF database.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5968

Excellent site.

G

Edit: We've also stayed at Camping Fuentes Blancas at Burgos en route from Madrid and the south of Spain. Again, a very convenient site and Burgos is well worth a look.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3227

G


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

We used to do that trip a lot years ago befor it got so expensive we now drive through france. But on the short bit of toll roads at burgos there is a good service area no elc but good for a night stop. A good site on the south coast is camping roquetas nr almeria it makes a good base, As for gib i hope you like it more than we did lol, have a great trip, we will be back over there after christmass


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Site just of A1 on North side of Aranda de Duero at KM164 is good ( Camping Costajan) .
If you are not bothered about hook up just south of here at KM152 is Area Tudanca ( service area) with excellent facilities. Have stopped overnight many times as do other MH owners. Its very quiet and safe as filling station shuts at 2300. 
If you can make it a bit further down the A1 Camping Riaza is excellent .Turn off at KM103 and then about 10km easy drive well signed. Its in the mountains and has excellent facilities and is also in the ACSI book. Many brits stop over there.
Not sure about GIB area as I only go as far as Malaga where my house is .


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Try Camping Navarette near to Logrono. We used it on the way down from Bilbao to Costa Brava in Mar and on return in May of this year. Close to the motorway. Basic but around 1 and half from the ferry terminal at Bilbao.

http://www.campingnavarrete.com/en-index.html


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

Or the campsite at Haro,well s/p approaching the town from the motorway from Bilbao. Easy walk up into the town.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haro for us too. One hour from Bilbao so very convenient coming or going.

Ron


----------

